# Plaster repair



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

Any full time pros ever use Big Wallys plaster repair ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Never heard of it. Durabond and fibafuse is all you need for repairing plaster :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I had to look it up, and no. Thats not what the pros are using. Like the finisher said durabond and fibafuse. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Big Wally's is for re-attatching loose plaster, not patching.


----------



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Big Wally's is for re-attatching loose plaster, not patching.


Yes, that is correct. It does work. Walls are as solid as new. For finishing I use durabond 90 and fibafuse. Anyone use/find the new 6" fibafuse rolls yet? Do you guys ever use plaster weld (pink stuff) before using durabond and fibafuse on plaster.

Thank you for all your input.:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

flippinfool said:


> Yes, that is correct. It does work. Walls are as solid as new. For finishing I use durabond 90 and fibafuse. Anyone use/find the new 6" fibafuse rolls yet? Do you guys ever use plaster weld (pink stuff) before using durabond and fibafuse on plaster.
> 
> Thank you for all your input.:thumbsup:


No need for plaster weld when using durabond. You can add a bit of glue in the mix if you are worried about adhesion though. And haven't seen any 6" fibafuse rolls yet though. I use the 36" wide rolls. Fibafuse can fix just about anything :thumbup:


----------



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> No need for plaster weld when using durabond. You can add a bit of glue in the mix if you are worried about adhesion though. And haven't seen any 6" fibafuse rolls yet though. I use the 36" wide rolls. Fibafuse can fix just about anything :thumbup:


 What type of glue? I use straitflex super bond glue with all bed coats of USG green top. Never used it with Durabond. They do have 6" rolls but I have not found them yet. I guess buy a 36" roll and cut it on the chop box?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You can add Elmer's glue, standard carpenters glue, or pva glue.


----------

